# Lee beaten into Silver



## paulineh (1 September 2012)

Lee Pearson has been beaten into Silver . Australia won the Gold


----------



## livetoride (1 September 2012)

Wasn't expecting that! Still, well done for the silver. It's still a fine achievement.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 September 2012)

I wonder why H&H felt it necessary to word their headline in quite the way they did.
Surely 'Natasha Baker gets gold in dressage, Lee Pearson gets silver'  would have been better.  It almost sounds like schadenfreude.


----------



## longdog (2 September 2012)

Agree with Pearl, the pressure on Lee was pretty intense - Silver is still a massive achievement.

PS - Huge well done Natasha - first Paralympics - wins gold!


----------

